
Show HN: Ai42.io: collection of AI-related news/researchers/products/startups - aaronk9
http://ai42.io
======
aaronk9
Hey everyone,

ai42.io is a side project I’ve been working on as a community for AI
developers and researchers. I am a new learner to the AI techniques, however I
feel like everything is "AI" now and it is easy to get lost. So I built this
website, trying to focus on some latest research, tools, and products. I would
love to get some feedback, either on here or at aaronk9@gmail.com.

Thanks!

